# Buck 679 Bucklite MAX Large Knife $18.00



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For anyone that may be interested.

https://www.ammoland.com/2020/02/buck-knives-679-bucklite-max-large-knife/#axzz6D7tfNNLS


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I personally don't care for that one but that is a really good price on anything with the Buck name

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not all Buck knives are made in the USA.
I have a fixed blade that looks similar to that example and didn't notice until after I got it home that it was made in Taiwan.

I believe their folding pocket knives are off shore as well.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not all Buck knives are made in the USA.
> I have a fixed blade that looks similar to that example and didn't notice until after I got it home that it was made in Taiwan.
> 
> I believe their folding pocket knives are off shore as well.


Same with Kbar I wanted to get hunting knife a few years ago and glad I found out those were not US made before ordering

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Same with Kbar I wanted to get hunting knife a few years ago and glad I found out those were not US made before ordering
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i do have an off shore Ka-Bar folding hunter in the Buck 110 style, with thumb studs and black synthetic scales.
It is a well made knife, and worthy of the Ka-Bar name.

The only other ones by them I have are US made USMC Fighting Knives, one modern and one WWII.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Arent KaBars military knives for Marines and Navy made by Cutco, which is US Made?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The knife in the photo has "USA" stamped on it. If it's not made in the U.S., that's very misleading, if not deceptive.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The knife in the photo has "USA" stamped on it. If it's not made in the U.S., that's very misleading, if not deceptive.


The article mentions it is made in the US.
My Buck 471, which is very similar and made in Taiwan cost me twice that much, over 15 years ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Arent KaBars military knives for Marines and Navy made by Cutco, which is US Made?


The proper spelling is KA-BAR (all caps).

I just went to the KA-BAR website to investigate.
The fore runners of the company started long ago. After passing through a number of owners and names, in 1909 Union Cutlery was formed in Pennsylvania.
Union Cutlery opened a second factory in Olean, NY in the next year, 1910.
January 1924 the name KA-BAR is trademarked by Union Cutlery.
1942, the famous KA-BAR Fighting Knife was born.
1952 Union Cutlery officially changes its name to KA-BAR.
From 1960 to 1975 the company goes thru many name and ownership changes.
In 1975, the famous KA-BAR Fighting Knife is put back into production in Olean, NY by the CUTCO Company, who still makes it today.

There is more than this bare bones narrative at www.kabar.com/customer/history.jsp


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just checked my old Buck folder it says USA on it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Arent KaBars military knives for Marines and Navy made by Cutco, which is US Made?





rice paddy daddy said:


> The proper spelling is KA-BAR (all caps).
> 
> I just went to the KA-BAR website to investigate.
> The fore runners of the company started long ago. After passing through a number of owners and names, in 1909 Union Cutlery was formed in Pennsylvania.
> ...


----------

